# Network Card Detection ?



## rahulrocks123 (Apr 18, 2009)

Hello , 
i have recently formatted my pc and unfortunately i dont know what brand of PCI/Ethernet card is up in my motherboard !

so is there any way to detect which kind of PCI/Network card i have (ie. Realtek , Intel )

Please Help Me Out !


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

What is the exact make and model of the computer or the motherboard?


----------



## rahulrocks123 (Apr 18, 2009)

Intel Core 2 Duo E4500


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

That's the processor, I asked about the motherboard. You can use a program like SIW (System Information Windows) to get details.


----------

